# Burner Adapter



## Buffalo21 (Apr 30, 2020)

We have a job coming up, where the customer ordered the boiler directly from the manufacturer, then as an after thought bought the burner directly from a totally different manufacturer. Unfortunately, while they both have the same BTU rating, they do not exactly fit together, their only options are to either, (A) buy another burner (roughly $21,000) or (B) have us make an adapter to make them fit and work together (roughly $2000-$3000). They selected option B.

1 - laid out the bolt holes on boiler plate
2 - laid out the bolt holes and pilot cut-out for burner plate
2 - the plate to the boiler cut out and bolt holes drilled
3 - the plate the burner will bolt to, cut-out, with pilot cut-out and bolt holes


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 30, 2020)

5 - welding in the boiler mounting plate
6 - welded
7 - the burner mounting plate, with the studs welded in


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 30, 2020)

8 - welded together
9 - the back side of the adapter


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 30, 2020)

Bessy clamps, you can't beat them.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 30, 2020)

eugene13 said:


> Bessy clamps, you can't beat them.



I bought about 100 of the small series clamps, in 4”, 6” and 8” lengths from a supplier going out of business, I paid about $5/ea. I also bought some of the bigger series, some 10”, 12”, 16” and a set of 24”, they make great clamps.


----------



## brino (May 9, 2020)

Excellent clamp-down table too!

-brino


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 9, 2020)

If it weren't for people like us, the one's that think they are so smart couldn't afford to make poor decisions. 
Nice work!


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 9, 2020)

brino said:


> Excellent clamp-down table too!
> 
> -brino



the table is a Miller 30FX, I have 2 of them (thank you expense acct), I also have 4 of the table clamps that fit into the table slots. The last I knew tables were in the $250-$300 range, they fold up to about 5” thick and about 75#.


----------

